# Heimlich maneuver = χειρισμός Heimlich (Χάιμλιχ)



## Alexandra (May 24, 2009)

Χειρισμός, κίνηση, μέθοδος ή λαβή; Στο ελληνικό γκουγκλ βρίσκουμε και τα τέσσερα αυτά σε σχεδόν ίσες δόσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2009)

Σε εκλαϊκευμένο ιατρικό βιβλίο που συντόνισα-επιμελήθηκα πρόσφατα, ο σύμβουλος γιατρός άλλαξε το «λαβή» του μεταφραστή σε «χειρισμό».


----------



## Alexandra (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, doctor! Κρίμα, όμως, γιατί κι εγώ ενστικτωδώς προτίμησα τη "λαβή".


----------



## sapere_aude (May 24, 2009)

*Χειρισμός* χωρίς συζήτηση!


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί το άλλαξε, αλλά λαβή μου φαίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένο. Δηλαδή, διαβάζοντας χειρισμός Χαίμλιχ, το μυαλό σου μπορεί να πάει σε 10000 πράγματα. Λαβή σε πηγαίνει κατευθείαν σε κάτι πιο σωματικό.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί το άλλαξε, αλλά λαβή μου φαίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένο. Δηλαδή, διαβάζοντας χειρισμός Χαίμλιχ, το μυαλό σου μπορεί να πάει σε 10000 πράγματα. Λαβή σε πηγαίνει κατευθείαν σε κάτι πιο σωματικό.



Είναι απλό, το άλλαξε γιατί _αυτός_ είναι ο δόκιμος όρος.
Στην ιατρική δεν κάνουμε "λαβές", σε αντίθεση με την ελληνορωμαϊκή πάλη ;)


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2009)

Tη σύνδεση με το καράτε και το τζούντο την έκανα κι εγώ, αλλά από την άλλη χειρισμός δεν λέει και πολλά. Δηλαδή, τι σημαίνει "χειρισμός Xάιμλιχ"; Αντιθέτως, λαβή μπορεί μεν να χρησιμοποιείται στις πολεμικές τέχνες, αλλά ο λόγος είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένος: υποδηλώνει μια συγκεκριμένη στάση, πιάσιμο, χειρισμό του σώματος και γι΄αυτό άλλωστε στο Google βρίσκεις τόσες λαβές Heimlich. Αντιθέτως, ο χειρισμός εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν κυριολεκτική μετάφραση του maneuver (πάλι καλά που δεν είπανε μανούβρα).


----------



## sapere_aude (May 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> πάλι καλά που δεν είπανε μανούβρα



... ή ελιγμός 
Καταλαβαίνω τις αντιρρήσεις σου, αλλά επιμένω ότι ο δόκιμος όρος είναι _*χειρισμός*_. Η μοναδική λαβή στην ιατρική είναι η ..._λαβή του στέρνου_ (manubrium sterni).
Trust me, I'm a doctor ;)


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> ... ή ελιγμός
> Καταλαβαίνω τις αντιρρήσεις σου, αλλά επιμένω ότι ο δόκιμος όρος είναι _*χειρισμός*_. Η μοναδική λαβή στην ιατρική είναι η ..._λαβή του στέρνου_ (manubrium sterni).
> Trust me, I'm a doctor ;)



I thought as much. ΟΚ, λοιπόν, δεν θα ξεκινήσω ακόμα την εκστρατεία υπέρ της λαβής...

:)


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2009)

A! Kαι κάτι ακόμα. Αν απέδιδα για πρώτη φορά τον όρο, θα έλεγα η Τεχνική Heimlich.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> A! Kαι κάτι ακόμα. Αν απέδιδα για πρώτη φορά τον όρο, θα έλεγα η Τεχνική Heimlich.



Αυτή είναι και η εκδοχή που έχει επιλέξει στο κεφαλαιο υγεία/πρώτες βοήθειες ο μεταφραστής της ελληνικής έκδοσης του εγχειριδίου της SAS (εκδόσεις Φλώρος).

Χωρίς να θέλω να αμφισβητήσω τον δόκιμο όρο, αλλά ακούγοντας «χειρισμός χάιμλιχ» δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που είναι η συγκεκριμένη maneuver αλλά κάτι άλλο.


----------



## Kalliana (Apr 9, 2010)

Πάντως εγώ που το έχω διδαχθεί live από το Σώμα Σαμαρειτών, το έμαθα ως Χειρισμό Χάιμλιχ, γιατί ουσιαστικά λέει εσύ "χειρίζεσαι το θύμα" εκείνη τη στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω αν μας έκαναν πλάκα, αλλά δεν μου ακούγεται τελείως λάθος, δεδομένου του τι ακριβώς γίνεται


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Προφανώς, από τη στιγμή που έχει περάσει ως όρος δεν μπορεί να είναι "λάθος". Απλά, δεν είναι πολύ καλά Ελληνικά.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

kalliana said:


> Πάντως εγώ που το έχω διδαχθεί live από το Σώμα Σαμαρειτών, το έμαθα ως Χειρισμό Χάιμλιχ, γιατί ουσιαστικά λέει εσύ "χειρίζεσαι το θύμα" εκείνη τη στιγμή.



Ο όρος λάθος δεν είναι, απεναντίας ξέρουμε εκ του ασφαλούς ότι είναι το σωστό. :) Αυτό όμως δεν μας εμποδίζει να τον κρίνουμε. 

Είναι λοιπόν το σωστό, δεν είναι όμως και προφανές. Ο χειρισμός αυτός λοιπόν μπορεί να γίνει και με ένα άτομο, δηλαδή μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ στον εαυτό μου. Τι κάνω τότε, χειρίζομαι τον εαυτό μου, ή εφαρμόζω μια τεχνική επάνω μου; Αν δεν ήξερα το δεύτερο θα μου φαινόταν πιο λογικό. 



Ambrose said:


> Προφανώς, από τη στιγμή που έχει περάσει ως όρος δεν μπορεί να είναι "λάθος". Απλά, δεν είναι πολύ καλά Ελληνικά.



Πιθανόν επειδή αυτός που το πρωτομετέφρασε να θεώρησε ως καλύτερη επιλογή το χειρισμό για το maneuver - και όντως τότε να ήταν.


----------



## Kalliana (Apr 10, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Τι κάνω τότε, χειρίζομαι τον εαυτό μου, ή εφαρμόζω μια τεχνική επάνω μου; Αν δεν ήξερα το δεύτερο θα μου φαινόταν πιο λογικό.


Θα έλεγα ότι "αυτοδιαχειρίζομαι", χαχαχαχαχαχα! 
Δεν το ανέφερα ως κριτική, απλώς ως έναν ορισμό που μου δώσανε, εννοείται πως μπορούμε να κρίνουμε τους όρους! Κι εμένα πιο σωστό μου φαίνεται το Τεχνική.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

Όταν μου σταθεί κάτι στον λαιμό, τότε τα χρειάζομαι, κι αν είμαι μόνος και κάνω τον χειρισμό στον εαυτό μου: χειρίζομαι εαυτόν (*αυτοχειρίζομαι; )
Αν δεν τα καταφέρω, όμως, τότε _αυτοχειριάζομαι_;


----------

